# Clarks Hill



## GHC (Mar 13, 2012)

I tried it one night last year but had not luck finding fish.  Habitat looked great but nothing but a couple catfish and shad spotted.

Any tips on where to go to find a few fish this year would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## Tvveedie (Mar 13, 2012)

look for the big grass carps.  With the lake level down, they shouldn't be too difficult to locate.  I'm not sure actually where on the lake they may be but I see them alot swirling around the shallows at places like Wildwood Park and Ridge Road Campground.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 13, 2012)

the hill can be good or bad.... kinda hit or miss unless you know where the fish are.... with the lake levels this low and steady dropping, be careful...


----------



## Michael (Mar 14, 2012)

Clarks Hill has very few grass carp. In 30+ yrs I've only boated 1. As for the commons, they are both plentiful and large. In a nut shell, the closer to the dam you go, the bigger the fish are, but there are also fewer to find. The further up the Little River arm the muddier the water gets, but that is where you find the most fish (be very careful though as with the water down, that is also where the most tree tops, submerged islands and in general "HAZARDS" are located). The Savannah River arm is always the clearest side and the futher up river you go, the more fish you'll find. That's where I shot this flathead.

LetsHunt


----------



## tbrown913 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hit the bank between big hart and parksville.  You will find fish!  those were the normal boat ramps we used, and would fish in one direction for hours!


----------



## GHC (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

Michael -- Nice Cat!  I was working on the soil survey in Hancock County for a few years up until I moved to McDonough about 1.5 years ago.  Don't run across too many folks with a location of Hancock County 8^).


----------



## Michael (Mar 17, 2012)

These were the "little" fish we shot Thursday night while scouting for tonights Big Fish shoot on Clarks Hill.

Hope to go back and get the big fish tonight.


----------



## GHC (Mar 18, 2012)

I would be more than happy shooting some of those "little fish".


----------



## Michael (Mar 18, 2012)

The conditions on the water last night were a whole lot tougher than they were Thurs, but somehow we still managed to boat enough of those biggun to pull off a win


----------



## BANDT (Mar 18, 2012)

kill all those gars..please!

just got back just a little while ago crappie fishing at clarks hill, caught enough to eat. dont bowfish, but im sure its fun


----------

